# Windows 7 drivers for ASUS P5B-MX/WiFi-AP NOT AVAILABLE



## alivelove2003 (May 11, 2010)

Windows 7 drivers for ASUS P5B-MX/WiFi-AP are unavailable. Do anybody have a solution?

---------- Post added at 03:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 AM ----------

At least help me trubleshooting the audio problem.


----------



## DigitalDude (May 11, 2010)

vista drivers should work fine. *www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=UvpEn1FCEgd6fGuI&templete=2

or you can also see this page: (I guess it's temporarily down)

*vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20...del=P5B+Deluxe/WiFi-AP&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


_


----------



## alivelove2003 (May 17, 2010)

Thank you sir, i tried vista drivers on the asus download page, but failed.
But now the hiker's list has opened a new option for me, i will try it for sure.


----------



## asingh (May 17, 2010)

alivelove2003 said:


> Windows 7 drivers for ASUS P5B-MX/WiFi-AP are unavailable. Do anybody have a solution?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:30 AM ----------
> 
> At least help me trubleshooting the audio problem.



What exact drivers you looking for. What type of audio device..?


----------

